# "Blue Marlana" 21 May and 26 May



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Friday (21 May) Marlana wanted to do some swordfishing. We left the dock at 5pm and headed to the east dumping grounds. On the way, we stopped to bottom fish for an hour or so. Put a bunch of trigger and grouper in the boat, but couldn't keep the snapper off the hooks. So, we headed further south, and got to our destination around 8pm. 










We set up our sword drift and the wind and current started ripping. I have found the best sword fishing occurs when you can keep your baits vertical, but we were cruising at 1.9 kts. I was too lazy to put out the sea anchor, so we just trolled our squid behind the boat. About an hour later, we had the first swordie to the boat. It was the smallest swordie we have ever caught...probably around 30#. We let that fish go, and continued fishing until around 0100. (little swordie stayed in the lights after de-hooking...hung around for about 20 minutes!) No more bites, so we headed back to the dock...home around 0400.










The water was beautiful out there...lots of flyers and squid in the lights. The crew was just marlana and me, and we had a blast. We never trolled, but enjoyed the short trip.

Wednesday the 26th we decided (last minute) to take the "Blue Marlana" out for the first trolling trip of the year. The crew consisted of Keith Johnson, Marlana and me. We had high hopes, as our trip in the cape horn turned out good on Monday.

We left the dock a little before six, and had lines in around the nipple a short time later. The water looked awesome, with bait everywhere. It was blue and promising. We picked out a little area that looked good, and starting working it hard. Within 10 minutes we caught two nice wahoo. A few minutes later we had the third wahoo peeling drag off the 30w w/ naked balyhoo/circle hook. Marlana was quick to the rod for the drop back. She thumbed the spool (as she has done a million times before) but the wahoo hit so fast, a small loop (backlash) caught her left thumb and did a number on it.

She continued to man the reel, but blood was pouring out of her left thumb....Keith decided to take the reel. I looked at her hand, and decided it was more than I could sew up out there. She handled it like a trooper, and was more pissed about leaving the awesome day of fishing, than her thumb that was dangling by a thread.

Got back to the dock and called our good friends Steve Seeker and Jason Marshall (both ortho docs) Jason took her right in, and sewed her up. He is one of the best hand surgeons in the nation, and had her looking "pretty" in no time. (thanks Jason!!)

She may not be angling for a little while, but she is anxious to get back on the water...headed out this weekend..hope to see you out there.

What we do out thereis dangerous. We make every effort to be safe, but today I was reminded how fast bad things can happen, despite our best efforts to keep the crew safe. Marlana fishes hard, and accepts the risks...she is a trooper. We will learn from this mishap, and make changes to increase safety. She will be reeling them in again soon! 

BTW: we did boat the wahoo that jacked her thumb....it's gonna taste GOOD! (thanks to Keith) Keith was an awesome help out there, and I can't thank him enough!!

Tally: 30 minutes of fishing...3 wahoo, one jacked-up thumb...and a story to last a lifetime.

Sorry no pics...we were in a bit of a hurry to get back!

Tight lines,

Dave


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Hope the thumb heals quickly


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry about Marlana's thumb, hope she has a speedy recovery. Sounds like yall got into some real nice fish out there.Thanks for the report.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Hope her thumb heels quick, in the mean time it might give some of us a chance at some those monsters she is always pulling in. Im thinking of doing a sword trip this weekend thanks for the report.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Speedy recovery Miss Marlena. Nice catch on the hoo's. Sounds like the bite was on up until that drop back. And on a lighter note We are all glad that it was a cut and not a lost. Glad we will NOT have to call you fingers or something like that. Heal quickly and go get'em. Gene


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

_Not that Marlana already hadn't earned my respect as a world class anger but her demeanor after having her thumb nearly torn off impressed the hell out me. She was more concerned about ruining what was shaping up to be a good trip and never once complained. _

_My god...if that happened to me...I would have for one...passed out...next vomited and then after coming too...screaming like 3 yr old and demanding to be taken home immediatley after which I would have ensured the whole crew knew how much pain I was in!! Damn you are tough as nails!!!!!_

_Dave, I appreciate the invite and I regret what happened to Marlana. I'm sure it won't be long before she's back at it. _

_KJ_


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and i'm glad she's didn't loose her thumb...

woody stayed with us last night and he showed us some pictures you or marlana sent him before the benefit of your friends help ...man! *that looked bad!* you've got one heckuva strong woman there...


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Job Dave and Marlana! I hate to hear that about her hand. When I see her I'll have to give her hell about it! All joking aside, I hope she's OK. Jason is a kick-ass surgeon. He's cut on me as well and I work with him frequently. He is really a top-notch guy. We'll have to get up some time soon and do some bill fishing Dave.

Bob


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to everyone foryour concern. Marlana is doing well, and chomping at the bit to get back out there. We hope to see you all on the water this weekend. Looks like Wes will be angling...Woodley wiring...and I get to gaff again! Poor Marlana gets the camera...lol

Dave


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Marlana's accident! Wish I had been near you guys as I trolled all day in the same area but did not seem to have yall's touch! They say offshore fishing is hours of boredom followed by moments of chaos, just not the kind of chaos you guys had!


----------

